# Attention Pirates! "Water light" hot deal



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For people who want that ripply reflected light to bounce off the bow of your ship, or against the dock or whatever, these lights are pretty cool. There are ways of faking that effect from scratch but for 40 bucks why not get a compact, reliable pro-made version that's easy to setup and move around.

Sale ends tuesday 8/19

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Chauvet-CH222-Abyss-Jr.?sku=803163


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

I dont have this exact model, but I do have a water-effect light. I have found it a useful effect (very sublte) for any display...not just a water.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I took a look at the site and they also have a bunch of fog machines on for great prices. I'm getting 2!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

this light shows to still be on sale, 39.99


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have one of those...I got in a multi deal they had bout 2 yrs ago maybe 
I like it.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

It seems to change between all 4 colors. Is there a way to set it to just one color?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I have heard the JR version of this light has to be off for so long (to cool down) and then on for so long. But I can't find it on the web site. Does anybody that has this light know?


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

bradbaum said:


> I have heard the JR version of this light has to be off for so long (to cool down) and then on for so long. But I can't find it on the web site. Does anybody that has this light know?


Most economy DJ Lights these days tend to have a cool down period while using them. Personally I have never had a problem letting these types of lights run for long periods of time. Depending on the type of bulb this fixtures uses it might only be a 50 hour rated bulb so that is really the only problem I can see!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

The sale usually goes till they sell out


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if you can stop it from cycling through the colors and have it only display one color?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

You can prolly can do it it is prolly using 4 gobos to create the effect asking them right now


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Zombie-F said:


> Does anyone know if you can stop it from cycling through the colors and have it only display one color?


After speaking with our Chauvet Lighting rep I've been told that there isn't a way to stop it on one color, it will just cycle thru the 4 colors.

After a little research I found this little light which seems like a better buy even though it's a few more dollars. It's 150 watts brighter and allows you to cycle the colors or stop on one!

http://www.eliminatorlightingdirect.com/Texture_Projector_Eliminator_Lighting_p/e-101_s.htm


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Mixitup said:


> After speaking with our Chauvet Lighting rep I've been told that there isn't a way to stop it on one color, it will just cycle thru the 4 colors.
> 
> After a little research I found this little light which seems like a better buy even though it's a few more dollars. It's 150 watts brighter and allows you to cycle the colors or stop on one!
> 
> http://www.eliminatorlightingdirect.com/Texture_Projector_Eliminator_Lighting_p/e-101_s.htm


Hmm.... if it has a rotating color wheel or gobo or whatever, I'll bet there's a motor in there. I have absolutely no problem cracking it open and disconnecting the motor while it's on the color I want.


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sure that's all it is, a simple motor attached to a color wheel =) Also just a heads up, this product has been discontinued from Chauvet.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ordered One


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I was looking into one of these earlier in the year for my pirates ship area. In my mind the Jr. is a good price if you can disable the other colors, which is what I would want to do too.

I haven't had the time to experiment with this idea but wondered if you couldn't take a Xmas tree wheel light, create a new disk using plastic sheeting with a pattern on it (like the Aquatex shown here: http://www.gwiweb.com/patterns/aquatex.html ), and shine a blue light through it to get a similar effect.

As for the lighting that has a brighter bulb than the Abyss Jr., I guess it would depend what effect you want. I think Halloween and dimly lit for the most part.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

U can make the Jr. show one color just got mine to do it, I losen the nut what was holding the glass gel and then taped the color I wanted to keep it in place


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got mine today. Impressive. I must say, it is very impressive for the cost.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't take advantage of it before it went back to regular sale price which seems to be what everyone has it listed for. That was a good deal especially if you were able to get it to freeze on the blue frame.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

it will go back on sale in a week


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

You were right Lotus. Back on sale at the 40 buck price. Took advantage of it this time around. Thanks for your feedback on it, and how you adjusted the wheel. Thanks Revenant for the original heads up. I was going to see if I could create a similar effect with an altered Xmas tree color wheel but this was simply just easier and probably about the same cost after I was done.

BTW since the bulb is halogen and will get super hot, what kind of tape did you use Lotus?

I'm thinking after Halloween I can make use of it during a summer luau party...maybe suspended in the pergola or shining against our fence as a backdrop.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spookie said:


> Thanks Revenant for the original heads up. I was going to see if I could create a similar effect with an altered Xmas tree color wheel but this was simply just easier and probably about the same cost after I was done.


Awww... this gives me warm fuzzies... like a nest of happy rats squirming around inside. I'm happy that people got one and liked it. That's one thing that always caught my attention in a dark ride was that the ripply reflection effect really made the water scenes swing. I'd seen the effect done from scratch a number of ways, but it always involved one or more people actively doing it. I worked out some ideas for making this as a stand-alone effect but for 40 bucks... hey. I can't tell how many times I've said "Oh, I can't afford to buy one of those, but I can make it cheap!" And in the end, I would have gotten off cheaper just buying the damned thing. Projects do nickel & dime one to death if one isn't careful. They do me anyway. 



Spookie said:


> I'm thinking after Halloween I can make use of it during a summer luau party...maybe suspended in the pergola or shining against our fence as a backdrop.


Ya know Spookie, I don't even know what the hell a pergola is but I bet it'll look damned good with a light in it!


----------

